# Ladies Gold wristwatch - no maker



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

I found this gold wristwatch in my boot sales/house clearance boxes.

It is not working (but winds) and there is no maker's name. The strap is rolled gold but I'm sure the main body and back are gold but the only seam on the watch is just below the faceted bezel. I'm not sure if this lifts off or unscrews but it seems odd that there is no back to take off or flip open where I would hope to see hallmarks.

The face is yellow with some rubbing from one of the hands. It came in a box along with a repair note.

Any info on age or maker welcomed. Also whether this one has to end up in my gold scrap box?

https://goo.gl/photos/MPrZtwoiMWMdNjvn6

TIA

Vigman


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

The bezel comes off ( using a case knife where the cut out is ) then the movement will lift out , if it is marked as gold inside the case then that's its worth if not then it has no real value unfortunately


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks. As it wasn't working I carefully removed the bezel. The glass (crazed plastic) is yellow not the watch face, which is dirty. The case is 9ct gold and hallmarked (1930 Chester) and also says StolKase, British Made G.A.S. It is a surprisingly thick case so probably 3 grams (£36 at today's prices.)

I'll probably advertise it here in case someone just needs to give it a good clean.

https://goo.gl/photos/4wLd6nuwbMnxDTG97

Vigman


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

...my last edit failed. The crazed plastic yellow 'glass' fractured when re-seating........!

I still don't want to remove the bracelet and movement and scrap the case if someone here can do something with it!

Vigman


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

If I did want to remove the bracelet on this watch are these simple pins that have to be driven out of the hinge? They don't look like spring pins?

TIA

Vigman


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

vigman said:


> If I did want to remove the bracelet on this watch are these simple pins that have to be driven out of the hinge? They don't look like spring pins?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Vigman


 From the pic as far as I can see on my phone, you'd knock them out with a pin punch


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks, Andyclient. Looks the same to me although the ends might be slightly burred over. I will still try and sell it with the bracelet attached (even at scrap price) in case anyone here can save it!

Vigman


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Vigman, I can help you with the identification of your watch but not quite as comprehensively as I would like.

Your watch is of a generic style popular in the 1920s up to the end of the 1930s, and I would hazard that it contains a Swiss movement. It is a shame that the watch itself is not branded, but I do know that some Avia and Services watches of the period were in StolKace cases and presumably braceleted by the same concern.

The G.A.S marked on the case stands for, George Arnold Stoll, who was the Managing Director of the Elite Bracelet manufacturing Co. Ltd., based first at 37 Portland Road, Edgbaston, Birmingham, and then at the Regent Works, Regent Street, Birmingham.

The popularity of the pattern of your timepiece, and the lack of watch company branding, makes it impossible to say for sure who is responsible for the watch itself. Given that Services used cases by Stoll, our Forum expert on Services watches, dear Mach, will hopefully see my attempt to place your watch and come to our rescue.


----------



## vigman (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you so much for all that information, it is just the type of facts I love to learn!

Interestingly it looks almost like the gold case has been lathed out of a block, especially due to its thickness but it may possibly be cast. It certainly isn't beaten and raised like the thin back plates I have seen before..

Do people replace the coloured 'glasses' when restoring this type of watch? The old crazed plastic one disintegrated.

My daughter lived in Edgbaston when at uni in Birmingham and I know both those addresses.

Vigman


----------

